# Age Of Empires 3 Install Issues



## SomeOne1121 (Dec 12, 2015)

I had AoE 3 on my computer. I then had to wipe my computer. Now, when I try to install, it freezes at "Updating Component Registration." It then says "Data Error: Cyclic Redundancy Check" and "Error - 1603: Fatal error during installation." After clicking OK, it brings me to a screen where it says that the wizard was interrupted during the installation.

I'm running Windows 8.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I think I found the thread that should solve your issue. 

Age of Empires Forums - Re: Error Number 0x80040702



> Method 1: Rename the Installer folder
> 
> 1. Click on Start. Click on Computer.
> 2. Double-click on C:. Double-click on Program files folder.
> ...


----------



## SomeOne1121 (Dec 12, 2015)

I can't find a Tools menu under Program Files


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

SomeOne1121 said:


> I can't find a Tools menu under Program Files


The Tools menu is in the toolbar at the top of the window. Or you can use Alt-T to open it.


----------

